# Hunting camp fire.



## Roxanne (Sep 30, 2006)

I took this picture last night at the camp and when I looked back at it , it looked freaky. It looks just like a scary cat in the middle of the picture. You can see an eye and a long mouth. Totally weird looking.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 30, 2006)

well I dont see the cat image, but it is a cool pic though, thanks for sharing Roxanne


----------



## Roxanne (Sep 30, 2006)

Maybe Im the only one that can see it. HAHA. But I circled it anyway.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 30, 2006)

looks kinda like the spooky ghost from scary movie


----------



## stev (Sep 30, 2006)

ghost ohohohoh get me outa here its hot cool foto.


----------



## R Smith (Sep 30, 2006)

Was that cat a black panther??????


----------



## R Smith (Sep 30, 2006)

Don't see the cat, but the flames do look pretty cool, er hot?

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## beginnersluck (Sep 30, 2006)

That's a pretty neat picture.  I was able to see the cat from the start, but to me it looked like a clown.  Now that you said "cat," it is looking more and more like one.  Funny how what people say can persuade your thinking!!


----------



## Woody (Sep 30, 2006)

It's the "Spirit Of Lonely Places" 

Kinda spooky.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 30, 2006)

Woody said:


> It's the "Spirit Of Lonely Places"
> 
> Kinda spooky.



kinda like that night you spent at the Briar Patch?


----------



## Trizey (Sep 30, 2006)

I see da kitty clown mask.


----------



## letsgohuntin (Sep 30, 2006)

ya I thought about one of those spooky clowns too...

totally cool pic!!


----------



## LJay (Sep 30, 2006)

Neat pic.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Sep 30, 2006)

roxanne, i love the camfire pics, they make great computer backdrops but they make you want to camp baaaaadddd!!!
do you see any critters in my fire


----------



## letsgohuntin (Sep 30, 2006)

FERAL ONE said:


> !!
> do you see any critters in my fire



Actually, you do have a weird face in your fire Feral One...
looks kinda like a spooky kid !!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Sep 30, 2006)

lets go huntin, that freaked me out. i will never be able to look at that pic the same !!!


----------



## deerhunter15 (Sep 30, 2006)

*fire*

if you look to the left of the cat you will see a deer... anyway i did


----------



## quailchaser (Oct 1, 2006)

That is just Wendigo lurking around the edge of camp.


----------



## kornbread (Oct 1, 2006)

this is true , wendigo is at everyones camp fire


----------



## leo (Oct 1, 2006)

*Fine fire pic Roxanne*

Thanks for posting it


----------



## Roxanne (Oct 1, 2006)

deerhunter15 said:


> if you look to the left of the cat you will see a deer... anyway i did



Cool, I do see it too. It looks like one of decals that you put on your truck.


----------



## letsgohuntin (Oct 1, 2006)

FERAL ONE said:


> lets go huntin, that freaked me out. i will never be able to look at that pic the same !!!



You also have a cat wearing a blazer(jacket)... 
If you can't see it, you are looking at an angled profile of him from the right ... at least he's not evil from what I can tell.   

I see the buck in Roxeanne's pic too! This is a pretty cool game, we need more fire pics!


----------



## Lee (Oct 1, 2006)

I see a chipmunk in that last one


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 1, 2006)

Great fire pics! I like em!
I see the coyote face in the pic Roxanne took and what looks like a bullfrog tadpole in the one Feral took.


----------



## deuce (Oct 1, 2006)

I see dead people


----------



## Hoss (Oct 1, 2006)

Fires seem to be a lot like clouds.  Look for the shapes.  Neat photos all.  Thanks for sharing em.

Hoss


----------



## Duramax (Oct 1, 2006)

roxanne, looks like an ostrich head in your picture. center of the pic black part of the fire.


----------



## rip18 (Oct 4, 2006)

Neat pictures!  I don't know why y'all can't see the happy dachsund in Roxanne's pic....


----------



## DSGB (Oct 4, 2006)

deerhunter15 said:


> if you look to the left of the cat you will see a deer... anyway i did



That's the first thing I saw, too! Cool pic!


----------



## Roxanne (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks everybody for your reply. Yall have seen some funny stuff in those fires.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2011)

Whatever happened to Roxeanne??


----------



## 243Savage (Jun 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatever happened to Roxeanne??



Holy bump an old thread batman.


----------



## Resica (Jun 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatever happened to Roxeanne??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2011)

243Savage said:


> Holy bump an old thread batman.






It's just that I haven't er uh, stawked, er uh, seen/heard from her inawhile . . .


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's just that I haven't er uh, stawked, er uh, seen/heard from her inawhile . . .



Yall scared her off along time ago


----------

